# Looking for Old Shipmates/Info



## Netto (Jan 15, 2016)

Hello...

My late father, Byron Geoffrey Braddick (Geoff) served in the Merchant Navy during the late 50's to the late 60's. I have some records, but they are incomplete. I'd love to know if anyone served with him (long shot I know) or has memories to share of the ships/units/type of work he would be undertaking.

I have patchy info on the middle years of his service:

He was with RMS Loch Avon from Aug '62 to Dec '62 serving as a Fireman.

He was with the MV Somers Isle from Jan '63 to Apr '63 initially as Fireman, then Greaser Art 27.

He was with the SS Andania (Cunard) mid to late '63, serving as a Fireman.

He also served on the light vessels with Trinity House. From around Jan '64 to Apr '64 he was with Calshot Spit (No78) and The Royal Sovereign.

Any info would be gratefully received! Thanks.


----------



## R58484956 (Apr 19, 2004)

Greetings *Netto* and welcome to *SN.* Bon voyage.


----------



## tsell (Apr 29, 2008)

Hi Netto, welcome to this great site, you are sure to receive some response to your query.
Incidentally, are you any relation to the late Reg Braddick, great Welsh cyclist and whose well known cycle business closed down last year after 70 years in Broadway, Cardiff?
I was a neighbour and also a member of his Ajax Cycling Club as a kid.

Cheers,

Taff


----------



## Netto (Jan 15, 2016)

tsell said:


> Hi Netto, welcome to this great site, you are sure to receive some response to your query.
> Incidentally, are you any relation to the late Reg Braddick, great Welsh cyclist and whose well known cycle business closed down last year after 70 years in Broadway, Cardiff?
> I was a neighbour and also a member of his Ajax Cycling Club as a kid.
> 
> ...


Taff, not to my knowledge. That said, our family are pepper potted all over the Welsh borders from Cardiff & Brissle up to the Mersey. We also have relatives in and around London.

Got around a bit... B\)


----------



## Netto (Jan 15, 2016)

R58484956 said:


> Greetings *Netto* and welcome to *SN.* Bon voyage.


Thanks Super Mod. (Thumb)


----------

